# Déjà 3000 pour IMANAKBARI



## zaby

Imanakbari,
Déjà plus de 3000 messages ! 

Bravo pour ta curiosité envers la langue française, tellement communicative !
Merci pour ton enthousiasme et ta gentillesse 

Je ne participe pas forcément aux discussions que tu ouvres (j'arrive souvent trop tard ) mais c'est toujours agréable de les lire.

Félicitations !

Zaby

(encore quelques messages et ce n'est plus ton avatar qui va nous faire penser à nos impôts mais les impôts qui vont nous faire penser à toi )


----------



## darush

سلام ایمان جان
پست 3000 رو تبریک میگم، امیدوارم یک روز 10,000 و بیشتر رو ببینیم
​Congratulations Iman


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Ah, c'est vraiment très gentil de ta part chère Zaby d'avoir ouvert ce fil pour moi ! 
Je crois qu'il faut plutôt féliciter et remercier toi et les autres membres de ce forum qui me supportent avec toutes ces questions que je pose tous les jours.  Oui, c'est vrai que j'ai une grande passion pour cette langue.


> (encore quelques messages et ce n'est plus ton avatar qui va nous faire  penser à nos impôts mais les impôts qui vont nous faire penser à toi )


He he  oui, t'as raison 

Que Dieu garde WR et ces spécialistes de langues incha allah.
Bonne soirée, merci infiniment et bien à toi !
Iman


> سلام ایمان جان
> پست 3000 رو تبریک میگم، امیدوارم یک روز 10,000 و بیشتر رو ببینیم


*ممنون علیرضا جان*
​


----------



## marrish

And thank you for your Persian contributions, Iman!


----------



## DearPrudence

Iman,

Bravo pour ton français qui ne cesse de progresser et bon courage dans ton apprentissage de cette langue difficile !


----------



## IMANAKBARI

marrish, 
You are welcome and thank you to you too.

DearPrudence,
Je te remercie beaucoup mon amie de Normandie. Tout ça, c'est sans aucun doute grâce à mes ami(e)s francophones sur ce forum qui sont les meilleurs professeurs pour moi !

Amicalement 
Iman


----------



## doinel

Bravo Imanakbari,
J'ai un chat persan et j'aimerais qu'il parle aussi bien français que toi 
doinel


----------



## Marie3933

Félicitations, Imanakbari ! 
Chaque jour je suis émerveillée par tes progrès.
Amitiés,
Marie


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Merci beaucoup doinel et Marie ! 

Je sais néanmoins que j'ai encore beaucoup à apprendre dans cette belle langue et qu'il y a encore un long chemin à faire pour être un francophone parfait ! 

Bien à vous !
Iman


----------



## Punky Zoé

Moi, je suis médusée par l'enthousiasme d'Iman et par sa volonté de se perfectionner.
Il fait partie de ces foreros qu'on a plaisir à aider (quand on en est capable ) et qui nous font progresser dans la connaissance de notre langue.

   Bravo Iman !!!


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Merci beaucoup Punky Zoé, c'est gentil de ta part


----------



## Lacuzon

Fichtre ! Déjà 3000 ! Bonne continuation...


----------



## Nanon

Trois mille questions pertinentes qui donneront lieu à dix mille autres...
Continue, continue ! Tu as tout notre soutien et notre affection .

Et moi qui n'ai toujours pas commencé à apprendre le persan... Pfff...


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Lacuzon, Nanon, vous me faites rougir jusqu'aux oreilles !  
Je vous suis éternellement reconnaissant pour vos aides !

Bien à vous.
Iman


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Justement en période me faisant penser à toi en France (!), je tombe sur ce vieux fil ! 
Je ne passe que rarement, mais je suis toujours ravie de découvrir tes questions.
Bravo Iman ! Continue à être hypnotisé et à nous éblouir par tes progrès constants. 

Bisettes.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Coucou Karine,
Le facteur est venu te transmettre mes questions par écrit !  tu vois mon avatar dessus ! 
Merci beaucoup Karine, ton dessin et tes doux mots m'ont fait énormément plaisir !!


----------

